
Code review – is it really useful? - artraxus
https://www.dailydiff.io/
======
artraxus
I'm always wondering if doing code review really help me to avoid bugs and
save me time. Do you use an external tool to do it or do you simply talk over
the shoulder of your coworkers ?

